# I don't know what to do!



## Antonius (Aug 21, 2010)

our little Family has always been involved with alot of friends....sometimes it's so overwhelming for me....
we are: me and my wife and 4 kids (a 3 a 7 a 13 and a 18 year old...all girls) 

Situation: The kids have sometimes friends over...that's okay and fine but sometimes it's overwhelming and busy. Recently we have been moved to another region, our new house is big. the friends we had in the old place came to visit us so now and then this Summer, it was easy cause we had lots of rooms. Plus we have a visitor over with her 3 3 year old daughter until she finds a house for herself. (She has been kicked out by her Landlord) 

Problem: my problem is that our relationship has changed. with so many people over as visitors and now the woman with her daughter... It gives in my eyes less time with my wife ....quality time what for us is so important... "The school season is soon starting" "then it will change" said my wife... but I don't know.... I know she is always busy and like to have friends over... and I don't want to complain about the 'problem' I should not even say it's a problem ...I just want to be a part of the family and the friends... but it's so hard I just want the calmed back ...the calmed of a small family with her ...with here and there sometimes a hug or a kiss and a laugh... but mostly it is the 'girls' having fun... 

I want to laugh and have fun again... and and be a part of the family. without making problems and complains cause my wife doesn't deserve that...and she can't help it either ... and I don't want her to help! she has enough on her head....


----------



## cheetahcub (Aug 18, 2010)

Create "us time" by taking her out somewhere, movies and/dinner. Book an evening with her, make an appointment. This time will pass soon, and having a good chat with your wife will bring you guys back in sinc. Just take her away from the responsibilities for a few hours, if it can't be a day, you'll see the difference, then she can finally focus on you (and you as a couple).


----------

